# want to tour Spain please Advise!! renting. (urgent)



## 95577 (Jun 29, 2005)

Hello all i just signed on,

i am hoping to rent a motor home from early july until the 19th july 2005, i came across a company called IDEAL MERGE ( www.ideamerge.com)

and there price seems reasonable about £1500 for 14 days, but after speaking to them i am worried that the dates due to being high season will not be avaliable, thus please can someone recommend other companies in Spain or other methods of renting a Campervan for 3 people?

thanks you

Nicholas


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Nicholas and welcome!  

One of our members 'Detourer' would be the man to answer you're query, try sending him a PM

Regards M&D


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Well spotted M&D

Quite right, we do rent motorhomes from our base near Malaga.................Thanks for the mention :lol: (as near to a kiss as I could find).

I will PM thefated.


----------



## 95577 (Jun 29, 2005)

*renting in spain?*

hello detourer,

i am new to this forum so please excuse me if i stumble on the forum rules. Like i said i am hoping to tour spain with 2 friends in a motor home from the 4th july-19th july 2005 and would like to know if you can help in any way? please can you give me details of what type of motor home you offer, prices and availabilities? are you based in the uk? or able to supply a telephone number so i can drop you a line?

thank you

Nicholas

if easier please email me on [email protected]

Sent a Pm but not sure if it was sent so pasted again here.


----------

